# Finally a season



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Without kneeling, political commentary or bashing of the the police. Who is ready to deer hunt?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Been ready. Gonna bowhunt Kentucky next week 3 days. Let my woods at home rest till bucks get active


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im running out of deer meat. I want to smack a doe early and then wait for my Rut spots. Im all set up and running. Too warm this weekend. With all the COVID Horse Hockey and crap the world is in internal and external of the US. Being i cant kick the cat or beat the kids I am ready to start putting something on the ground to relive some stress.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm ready.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

All set , don’t like the weekends warm weather though, but better than rain, got the camo on the ladder stand a few weeks ago down in the swamp bottoms.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably won't be in the woods til mid to late October or early November...but I'm ready.


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

I would guess EVERYONE who read this!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

squid_1 said:


> Without kneeling Who is ready to deer hunt?


I don't know, I often like to shoot from one knee, and I'm getting a bit old so its not unusual to see me kneeling when I gut em'. Hope I get to do a bit of kneeling this year.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I usually take a knee to gut them to. It’s funny because I never thought about it; but the only time that I take a knee is when I’m outdoors hunting, fishing, or planting.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ready, but waiting till 2 hard frost..... already got into something very itchy, on the firewood , or hanging the ladder stand


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Ready, but waiting till 2 hard frost..... already got into something very itchy, on the firewood , or hanging the ladder stand


Twice already for me getting into something...probably from boots or bottom of pants...that's the problem for me putting up stands and cameras in August / September.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm ready...but it seems those that keep calling on the phone or stopping over that wait all year to get their projects done and need help doing them...aren't.
Far as kneeling...I always take a knee after a kill and thank our Heavenly Father for the bounty He has just provided.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> I'm ready...but it seems those that keep calling on the phone or stopping over that wait all year to get their projects done and need help doing them...aren't.
> Far as kneeling...I always take a knee after a kill and thank our Heavenly Father for the bounty He has just provided.


Don't necessarily take a knee, but thank the Lord all the time out in nature , that is provided for our enjoyment
I am truly blessed


----------

